# Buying new sliding miter saw any advise?



## sprucegum (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a little tool cash saved up and am going to replace my RAS with a sliding compound miter saw. The old craftsman RAS has seen better days, takes a lot of room, and has a $100 recall value so that is a easy decision. The hard part is settling on the new slider. I have a DeWalt 10" chop saw that was trucked around to job sites and generally had the crap used out of it for 10 years and it is still going strong so my first inclination was to just go with the DeWalt slider. Then I started looking at what was available and began confuse myself , I am sure that I want dual bevel 10" and want to spend $500ish. So who's got what and how do you like it.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 19, 2017)

I think DeWalt would be a good choice. We got a Bosch at work based on the great reviews when it first came out, and it was very nice, with lots of cool features, but it was a light weight, and stuff started breaking pretty quickly. Based on my general experience, I think a Makita would be a good choice too, but I have no experience with their latest design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## N3716E (Oct 19, 2017)

I don’t work for DeWalt or have any ownership in the company. I have the DW708 (a 12” compound mitre saw) and would buy another if this one quit tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 19, 2017)

N3716E said:


> I don’t work for DeWalt or have any ownership in the company. I have the DW708 (a 12” compound mitre saw) and would buy another if this one quit tomorrow.


I own 2 of these .. had them for years ... do everything I want... I think the quality of them is great ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have the dewalt, i will buy same again if this ever quits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2017)

I've got the 12" Dewalt, compound but not sliding. I've had it for probably close to 15 years and when it dies I will buy the sliding one. No complaints at all. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks like dewalt is the favorite so far. I have been more than satisfied with my old dewalt chop saw and in fact prefer a chop to a slider on jobs that it is suited for.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 19, 2017)

Had a Protech 12 inch worked ok have a Bosch works ok Just got the De Walt 12 inch slider and really love it. Would buy again 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 19, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I think DeWalt would be a good choice. We got a Bosch at work based on the great reviews when it first came out, and it was very nice, with lots of cool features, but it was a light weight, and stuff started breaking pretty quickly. Based on my general experience, I think a Makita would be a good choice too, but I have no experience with their latest design.



That is the trouble with reviews you never know if the writer has a financial stake or not, I figure here most of you are just a bunch of good old boys that love good tools. Makita is on my radar because I have had great luck with their 7 1/4" circular saws, I have 3 of them with the oldest maybe 20 years old. They all run and have never had repairs other than a sawed off cord or 2 and hammer straitening of bent guards. The guards just don't stand up well to the drop off the roof test.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2017)

Have you checked out the hitachi slider? I am not fan of dewalt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2017)

Or the makita....i have their stuff. Its solid....
Its a toss up for me. They both have worked good for me....


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2017)

Dave, I hope it's ok if I piggyback a question concerning sliding miter saws on your thread.

The little bit of research I've done on this hasn't yielded me any answers, but would anyone know if there are any sliding miter saws on the market that are capable of dados - and doing them accurately?

I've been toying with picking up a RAS sometime to use for crosscutting, especially of long pieces, and for dado work, again, especially for long pieces. Long pieces can be cumbersome - and sometimes dangerous - on the table saw. Some RAS's even allow the capability of mounting a router to them, which would be even more awesome.


----------



## TimR (Oct 19, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> That is the trouble with reviews you never know if the writer has a financial stake or not, I figure here most of you are just a bunch of good old boys that love good tools. Makita is on my radar because I have had great luck with their 7 1/4" circular saws, I have 3 of them with the oldest maybe 20 years old. They all run and have never had repairs other than a sawed off cord or 2 and hammer straitening of bent guards. The guards just don't stand up well to the drop off the roof test.


I've got a 20ish year old Bosch 3915 10" and it's given me nothing short of all expectations plus. If I had to replace it because I couldn't find a part, I'd look st one of these two. And I'd look st Reconditioned as I do with any tool I can, to get excellent product with discount.
The 10" one here has a cool glide vs slide action that means if you have limited space, you don't need to allow for the "slide" bars like my current one. The 12" is a slide type, and I show it because it's a great deal. I'd probably stick with 10", thinking that I'd be able to use on both table and compound saw...though I'm learning they each have their own needs that can differ whether on table saw or compound saw. 
Ok...I rambled, I do that. 
Here's the pic


----------



## TimR (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh, if you intend to have or want a great mobile cart for them, check out the gravity rise table...it's outstanding in my book, I have one on my compound saw.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 19, 2017)

TimR said:


> Oh, if you intend to have or want a great mobile cart for them, check out the gravity rise table...it's outstanding in my book, I have one on my compound saw.


I have one for my bosh contractor saw and yes they are cool. My slider will be primarily a shop tool as my jobsite days are about over I hope. My plan is to build a mobile base with the height the same as the table extension on my shop table saw, that way I can use the table saw to support long material and put the miter saw in the corner when it is not in use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 19, 2017)

@Sprung check out the specs on the De Walt 12 inch slide it may be able to do what you are asking as for accuracy I do not know


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Sprung check out the specs on the De Walt 12 inch slide it may be able to do what you are asking as for accuracy I do not know



I'll have to check it out sometime!


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 20, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Dave, I hope it's ok if I piggyback a question concerning sliding miter saws on your thread.
> 
> The little bit of research I've done on this hasn't yielded me any answers, but would anyone know if there are any sliding miter saws on the market that are capable of dados - and doing them accurately?
> 
> I've been toying with picking up a RAS sometime to use for crosscutting, especially of long pieces, and for dado work, again, especially for long pieces. Long pieces can be cumbersome - and sometimes dangerous - on the table saw. Some RAS's even allow the capability of mounting a router to them, which would be even more awesome.




I was reading reviews on some saws yesterday and one of them at least has the ability to set the depth of cut. I really don't recall which ones. It would definitely be a handy feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you checked out the hitachi slider? I am not fan of dewalt.


I had a hatachi 12" miter saw. THE POS ate bearings at $150 at a time. I would not recommend to someone I hated. It was expensive. My dewalt has cut stone aluminum Etc. abused and still cuts perfect miters.... Hiatchi GRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 20, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I had a hatachi 12" miter saw. THE POS ate bearings at $150 at a time. I would not recommend to someone I hated. It was expensive. My dewalt has cut stone aluminum Etc. abused and still cuts perfect miters.... Hiatchi GRRRRRR



A friend has a hiatchi and I used it quite a bit when we were working on the same project last year. He liked it because it is lighter to move around than some, something worth considering when you are setting up a work station every day. He said it was his second one I never did ask what gave out on the first one. Weight is not a factor for my use as it will rarely leave the shop. I have no idea how many 2 x 4's and 6's my 10 inch dewalt chop saw has cut since I purchased it in 2003 but suffice to say a bunch. It is still going strong and works great on everything from PT 2 x 6 to the smallest quarter round molding. I will keep it as long as it lasts for out of the shop projects. Moving it out of my shop space along with the old RAS and replacing them with a slider will make more room and better work flow.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I am not fan of dewalt.



I am sure being a bigger heavier saw than most they would be problematic for someone with a tiny truck and no trailer hitch.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Alas, I have a lowly Kobalt 10" 15 amp slider. Works great, only complaint would be with the linkage on the safety shield lift. That never has worked quite right, appears to be poorly designed, the radius on the linkage is a tad sharp, and it wants to hang up as it tries to make it around the bend on the radius. Otherwise seems to be a decent saw, spends WAAAAAAAY more time on the shelf than it does working, knew it would to begin with, therefore I elected to save 60% of the cost of the Dewalt. 

The Kobalt you can set depth of cut, isn't anything fancy, simple Wing Bolt on the arm that stops downward travel, but it does work for a depth gauge if you so desire. Laser guide light, slide out extensions on either side of the table, single tilt as best I recall. About had my mind made up on the purchase, when the salesman arrived, and pointed out the 5 Year Warranty on the Kolbalt, versus the 90 day to 2 year warranties on all the others. Given the amount of time I knew it would spend on the shelf, that was definitely a factor in decision to purchase that saw. 

Would I buy it again, yeah it's been pretty much trouble free, but it doesn't see a lot of use. Were I using it every day... No, I probably wouldn't purchase the Kobalt, although the warranty might be a consideration there as well. The Dewalts I looked at in the store were much smoother operating.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Alas, I have a lowly Kobalt 10" 15 amp slider. Works great, only complaint would be with the linkage on the safety shield lift. That never has worked quite right, appears to be poorly designed, the radius on the linkage is a tad sharp, and it wants to hang up as it tries to make it around the bend on the radius. Otherwise seems to be a decent saw, spends WAAAAAAAY more time on the shelf than it does working, knew it would to begin with, therefore I elected to save 60% of the cost of the Dewalt.
> 
> The Kobalt you can set depth of cut, isn't anything fancy, simple Wing Bolt on the arm that stops downward travel, but it does work for a depth gauge if you so desire. Laser guide light, slide out extensions on either side of the table, single tilt as best I recall. About had my mind made up on the purchase, when the salesman arrived, and pointed out the 5 Year Warranty on the Kolbalt, versus the 90 day to 2 year warranties on all the others. Given the amount of time I knew it would spend on the shelf, that was definitely a factor in decision to purchase that saw.
> 
> Would I buy it again, yeah it's been pretty much trouble free, but it doesn't see a lot of use. Were I using it every day... No, I probably wouldn't purchase the Kobalt, although the warranty might be a consideration there as well. The Dewalts I looked at in the store were much smoother operating.



I have looked at those a dozen times and feel they may be a great saw for the money, never could talk myself into buying one. I'm going with the dewalt as it is pretty hard to find negative comments about them and they are rite where I want to be for money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2017)

For what they cost Dave, yeah they're actually a great little saw. I just couldn't justify the added expense, for my anticipated use. I'd love to have the Dewalt, but, for 2 1/2 times the money to sit in the corner and collect dust 99.9% of the time, I honestly don't regret the Kobalt purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> ...only complaint would be with the linkage on the safety shield lift. That never has worked quite right, appears to be poorly designed, the radius on the linkage is a tad sharp, and it wants to hang up as it tries to make it ...


Interesting...I did have same issue on my Bosch, I reworked the radius years ago and has been fine since.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Have contemplated that, but... it's one of those things where it doesn't bother me until I need it, then I don't have time or don't want to be bothered with fixing it.  

Better roller would likely help as well. Seems to loosen up and work a little smoother the more I use it, but after it sits awhile the problem resurfaces. Regardless, even at it's best, there's still a definite pause in the action where it pulls fairly hard before breaking over the radius.


----------



## TimR (Oct 21, 2017)

If like mine, it uses a bearing about 1" diam...replace with a larger od bearing could fix it too if enough room. Or...just coax the guard a bit the rare times it gets used.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Want to say mine's about 3/4" in diameter Tim. But taking a little off the radius and polishing it up a bit would certainly help.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Want to say mine's about 3/4" in diameter Tim. But taking a little off the radius and polishing it up a bit would certainly help.


Fluid film my new favorite lube. Drivers door on my GMC squeaked and was catchy. Tried oil, grease, wd 40, it would work for a week or two then starts squeaking. 1 shot of fluid film a month ago still works smooth.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike R (Oct 30, 2017)

I have had both the 10" sliding makita and the 12" sliding Dewalt. Both were used daily from framing to trim work, the makita was a better trim saw only because the 12" blade on the Dewalt has a tendency to deflect when cutting bevels or compound angles on hardwood. Also around here a 10" blade is about $30.00 while the 12" is about $60.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 31, 2017)

We had a 12" sliding dewalt at the school woodshop and that thing was used, abused, and used some more and lasted a long time without any issues. Seems to be a really reliable tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 6, 2017)

Got a dewalt 10" on the way. Checked the box stores and amazon then ordered it from a local family owned lumber yard that I have done business with all of my adult life. They had a 12 in stock but I wanted a 10 they checked the price and beat Amazon by $4 said it would take about a week to get here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 15, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Got a dewalt 10" on the way. Checked the box stores and amazon then ordered it from a local family owned lumber yard that I have done business with all of my adult life. They had a 12 in stock but I wanted a 10 they checked the price and beat Amazon by $4 said it would take about a week to get here.




Picked it up today and got it into the shop. I made a couple test cuts and gave it a good looking over. Some really nice features that I did not know it had. The carriage has a neat little latch that locks it into position for use as a chop saw, I feel this will be great for cutting moldings and other small stock. It also has a depth stop that can be set for cutting grooves although it is not made for dado cuts it could serve the purpose on the odd dado by making multiple cuts. It is not really much heavier than my old DeWalt chop saw, takes a little more room. I was planning to keep the old chopper but I have a feeling it will go on Craigs List soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Picked it up today and got it into the shop. I made a couple test cuts and gave it a good looking over. Some really nice features that I did not know it had. The carriage has a neat little latch that locks it into position for use as a chop saw, I feel this will be great for cutting moldings and other small stock. It also has a depth stop that can be set for cutting grooves although it is not made for dado cuts it could serve the purpose on the odd dado by making multiple cuts. It is not really much heavier than my old DeWalt chop saw, takes a little more room. I was planning to keep the old chopper but I have a feeling it will go on Craigs List soon.



I don't recall, was the old chop saw a 10 or a 12? If it's a 12 might want to hang on to it as it is handy for bigger stock than the 10 inch can handle.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 15, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I don't recall, was the old chop saw a 10 or a 12? If it's a 12 might want to hang on to it as it is handy for bigger stock than the 10 inch can handle.


They are both 10". part of the reason for getting another 10" is I have quite a few blades. I use my chainsaw on anything a 10 won't cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 10, 2017)

I have this one: https://www.festoolusa.com/products...ng-compound-miter-saws/561287---ks-120-eb-usa
Quite expensive (a bit cheaper in Europe) but 100% worth the money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## onhillww (Dec 10, 2017)

OK, just a note for anyone reading this thread someday facing the same decision. FWIW, I have a RAS, a 12", and 2 - 10" miter saws - then I purchased a Makita 7 1/4" slider based on reviews I read and the fact that my back isn't what it used to be. I can tell you that I now use this saw for at least 80% of my work. It is light, accurate, does dados and is a pleasure to use. Makita now only makes this saw as a cordless but the 8" version is the same as what I now use only a hair larger. I had Forrest make me a blade for it ( He knew the saw well and told me it was a great saw - used to list blades for it but since it's discontinued he only makes them on request). Other quality blades are available and much cheaper than comparable 10" blades. It's not for everyone or every task but I never thought I would be using it as much as I do when I made the purchase. Quick-n-dirty video attached and many others out there. Just another option to consider.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2017)

This is the one I have my eye on. All the controls are upfront, excellent fence (that's the one thing I don't like about my Dewalt) And it will move my whole miter saw station closer to the wall. It has greater cut capacity than my 12" saw but only uses 10" blades which there are way more choices of and cheaper.




I want the corded one for the shop, but they also make it in a cordless that takes 2 batteries very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 18, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is the one I have my eye on. All the controls are upfront, excellent fence (that's the one thing I don't like about my Dewalt) And it will move my whole miter saw station closer to the wall. It has greater cut capacity than my 12" saw but only uses 10" blades which there are way more choices of and cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say that one did not tempt me, I have had quite a few Makita tools over the years and have found them to be very well made. Moving closer to the wall would not have gained anything for me. I'm not seeing any big difference in the fences on the two saws, the Dewalt is plenty high enough, easily adjusts closer to the blade for cuts in small stock, and the hold down clamp is easy to move from one side of the blade to the other. The one thing I have noticed that I don't like is that the latch that locks the slide back likes to self engage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 20, 2017)

Don’t get the New makita I recently got it a will be exchanging for the dewalt

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2017)

Texasstate said:


> Don’t get the New makita I recently got it a will be exchanging for the dewalt


Share with us why you didn't like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 2, 2018)

The top slider was completely locked tight wouldn’t slide at all. Factory defect I guess but strike 1

The fence isn’t square
One side of blade was true the other way off 
Strike 2

Customer service is horrible, the manual is crap, called and complained about the fence being off. They said it was within their allowance. 
Strike 3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

